# Castle McGarrett - Ireland - 2013



## Gravitypulling (May 31, 2013)

A small bit of history. Castle McGarrett was built, and had strong ties with the Browne family for more than 350 years. The present dwelling is surrounded in a complicated history. Before this 'Castle' was built, there stood a much smaller residence, however, was found to be unsafe and abandoned towards the end of the 17th century; its ruins, smothered in ivy, can still be seen. The current house was designed by the architect Sir Richard Morrison who drew up various plans which included an elaborately Gothic building, none of which was executed, presumably because Castle McGarrett’s then-owner, Dominick Browne, was too busy realising his political ambitions. The present day castle lies in a moderately dilapidated state, however, with significant investment, has the potential for restoration.

It's last use was a retirement home, which is evident from some of these pictures.

The Castle has remained abandoned for the past 7 years.

The frontage.
1.







4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





This was the most striking of all the rooms.
11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





The key room.
18.





Overhead Plans.
19.





20.





21.





22.





23.





Fairly old phone system, at a guess I think 60's.
24.





Modernized stair case.
25.





26.





The turret tower. Not part of the original building and quite an ugly addition, however, provides nice access to the roof
27.





28.





Quite an old walk in freezer
29.


----------



## mookster (Jun 1, 2013)

That is bloody awesome that is!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice looking chandelier.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jun 1, 2013)

loving this, great pics to!


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 1, 2013)

Please do not post pix with vehicles in them as it is against the forum rules. I have editted the offending pix out now.

What a cracking place that is. Well done on finding it.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh wow! What a fab place! Great stuff, thanks


----------



## Bones out (Jun 2, 2013)

What a gem


----------



## mookster (Jun 2, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Please do not post pix with vehicles in them as it is against the forum rules. I have editted the offending pix out now.



If we can't post pics of vehicles why haven't all the shots of the mobility scooter in Harlequin Manor been edited out?


----------



## jjstenso (Jun 2, 2013)

Feckin' great is that.

I can still see cars.


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 2, 2013)

Really nice set of shots here mate


----------



## jerm IX (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow. Really need to get to Europe. God damn.


----------

